# Allis Chalmers WD tractor



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anyone have one of these or have any experience with one? I found a lady who is selling two of them, not sure of the year or the specifics at this point. She says they both run good, and have no problems. I think I can pick one up with a chisel plow for less than $800. 

Is it worth it? Would only be used a few times a year to work some small foodplots on our property.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I've seen a lot of them running good at the Chelsea Fair antique tractor pulls. They were quite competitive. Has it been converted to electric start?

No I've never owned or driven one.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

If they run I dont see how you could go wrong at that price.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have put a few hours on a wd you sure could do alot more food plot work with a wd than you could with a quad. Parts are easy to find and they were a goood basic tractor. The lack of three point and the gearing pretty much rules out their use on a rototiller. I kind of queston it coming with a chisel plow? more likely a field cultivator. In years gone by alot of farming was done with wd's.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

When I was a teenager, that and the John Deere A were our "Big" tractors! I spent many a day behind the wheel of one of those babies. Now they are toys. They were a good tractor, but you have to remember that the WD dates back to the 50's. So, parts and tires would be the biggest concern. If they are available, I doubt you could go wrong with one. The only other problem is that some did not have the wide front end. Those you must be very careful with else they tip over on you. I've known about several deaths from tractor roll-overs, so beware on that part.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

WD A C is a good tractor. Parts are easy to get. ACCO faem dealers can get them. Tractor Supply also has parts. They have live power so you can contol forward motion while applying power to a brush hog, They can be equiped with an after market 3 pt. hitch. Check the wheel rims for rust. The loaded tires will eat the rims. You can buy new or repair them. I have a WD 45 ,it is very similar to a WD. Mine is 51 years old and it plows ths drive all the time. It always starts. The price is right if they run.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Duckman Racing said:


> Does anyone have one of these or have any experience with one? I found a lady who is selling two of them, not sure of the year or the specifics at this point. She says they both run good, and have no problems. I think I can pick one up with a chisel plow for less than $800.
> 
> Is it worth it? Would only be used a few times a year to work some small foodplots on our property.
> 
> ...


What is that lady's phone number?


----------



## sagittarius (Jun 2, 2004)

If you have fairly flat ground to work, a narrow front old tractor is more manuverable than a wide front. Working 3 pt hitch would help with plow/disk work up against cover or fence rows. Working auxillery hydraulics would offer even more options of implement use. 

ATV implements are expensive and too light weight to due much good except on hard to reach plots. You can often get an old working tractor, plow, disk, ect for half the price of just a New ATV and it will do a better job in less time.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

An antique tractor is a much better route to go than a quad if you are going to do any serious plotting. Find one with a 3 pt. hitch ,a pto and hydraulics, though. I've got a 1949 Ford 8N and it is a great food plot tractor, with the exception that you can't run a rototiller with it. Other than that they are great. Parts are inexpensive and readily available and finding used 3 pt. implements are not too difficult. I like the wide front wheels of a Ford a little better than the narrow row crop wheels that Deere's and some others had. Love the time spent on my tractor!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Running or not it's still an antique. I wouldn't buy it with the expectations of it being completely trouble free. You'll probably have some work to do on it unless the previous owner has been using it right along. Storing it inside and such. If it hasn't been used in a long time it will almost for sure have fuel system issues to address. If it's equiped with the 8volt electrical system that can give you some fits too. 
As for worth I can tell you I recently sold a running WD-45 with working hydrualics and 3 pt hitch for 750.00 to a friend of my dads. He was very happy with the price. He told me he's seen them sell at auctions for as much as 1200.00 in non running condition. He cleaned it up and now I wish I had it back.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Even if you have to put a fair amount of work into it $800 seems like a steal as long as its running. If she has two buy both and use one for parts! The 3pt hitch is nice but you should still be able to pull a disk if you cant till. Some of the old tractors that didn't come with a 3 pth were geared to run too fast to till anyhow. Plus most implements are made to run at 540 rpm so if you have no tach and your consistantly above that you would probably wear out a tiller in short order anyhow. Like some of the others have said wider is better but try finding a running JD or Ford for $800 that's not a N model. Might not be the best idea to hog with it in the woods but it could still do a lot of work.


----------



## wagoneer (Nov 22, 2004)

I learned to drive a tractor on a WD. If you are working in the woods, you'll definately want a wide front. If you've been doing work with a quad, lawn tractor, or by hand, you'll be amazed how much more an old Alice can do!

If you are even slightly mechanically able, you should be fine buying it. Tractors are simple, but most of them are getting older and parts are wearing down. Expect a repair or two along the way.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

It does have a narrow front end which worries me a little bit. But from what has been said here, and what I have seen other tractors selling for, I think I will probably pick it up. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## farm hunter (Sep 6, 2004)

They 45 has a "hand clutch" that is a real treat once you get used to it. 

Sound like a great deal. 

The narrow front end is tough when disking a plowed field though. We had a narrow and wide - I liked the narrow for mowing and in the woods.

FH


----------

